# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ١٢ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية يخ  الصادرة  اليوم الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019م


 الصدى ::-

مجلس المريخ يكلف المكتب التنفيذي بإكمال المخالصة مع الجزائري 
هيثم الرشيد : تخضيراتنا للقمة تمضي بشكل جيد. ....ومنتخبنا يختتم تحضيراته للقاء ساوتومي 
الهلال يستعد للديربي بمواجهة السلاطين وديا والرابطة يهزم هلال الفاشر 
هاشم احمدونا : إتحاد الكرة يرفض الديمقراطية في الأهلي ويدمن تكوين لجان تطبيع 
الأهلي عطبرة يدفع بشكوى لإتحاد الكرة ضد الحكم الرشيد 

 الزعيم ::-

إنضمام قطاعات مريخية كثيفة لثورة  ( إزالة العدم الإداري )
الحشود تبدأ في ترتيب خطواتها لإخراج النادي من حفرة الفشل  (العميقة)
تدريبات صباحية ومسائية للفرقة المريخية. ....وأبو عنجه يطالب بالقتال لتجاوز الهلال 
قصة فساد جديدة بالإتحاد : رئيس التراخيص يتسلم نثرية كورس يوغندا ويلغي السفرية 
عزالدين الحاج يفاجئ الأمانة العامة باستلامه المبلغ ناقصا ويطالب بالتحقيق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثلاث انتصارات نارية في الممتاز
.
.
 ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز حقق الفلاح فوزا غاليا ومستحقا على السوكرتا بهدفين نالهما احمد الصادق وعمر الشمالي ليرتفع الفلاح بنقاطه ل15 نقطة ويتوقف العرب في اربعة عشر نقطة وفي كوستي حققت الرابطة كوستي فوزا مهما على الهلال الفاشر بهدفين نظيفين نالهما عادل الفجر والحرية ليصل الى 11 نقطة ويبقي الخيالة في ست نقاط وفي الخرطوم استعاد السلاطين ذاكرة الانتصارات وكسب الفرسانن بهدف المايسترو مجدي عبد اللطيف ويرتفع بنقاطه لثلاث عشرة نقطة ويبقي الاهلي في خمس نقاط
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان تختتم اعدادها لمباراة ساوتومي
.
.
 كرة القدم الحصة التدريبية الختامية عند الساعة السادسة من مساء الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019م، على ملعب استاد المباراة، قبل مواجهة منتخب ساوتومي في ذات المكان والزمان بالاربعاء، وذلك في إفتتاح مشوار تصفيات أمم افريقيا في الكاميرون 2021م، وكان المنتخب قد استهل تحضيراته منذ صباح الخميس الماضي الموافق 7 نوفمبر 2019م، بالمشاركة في مباراة احتفالية على ملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري ضد منتخب الجيش استمرت لنصف ساعة، بواقع ربع ساعة لكل شوط، ومن بعدها أدى مراناً عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر الجمعة في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم في الخرطوم2، ومن ثم نقل تدريباته إلى استاد الهلال عند الساعة السابعة من صباح السبت، قبل ان يتدرب في الرابعة عصراً على ذات الملعب، وبحسب البرنامج الموضوع من جانب الجهاز الفني يتدرب الفريق عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء الاثنين في موعد المباراة، قبل ان يختم بالساعة السادسة مساء في ملعب الهلال.. وينخرط المنتخب في معسكر مقفول بفندق إيوا في الخرطوم ابتداءً من الساعة السادسة مساء الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 2019م، وحتى موعد المباراة مساء الاربعاء 13 نوفمبر 2019م في استاد الهلال بأمدرمان..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل: أنا معرض لدخول السجن
.
.
كشف منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ أنه تفاجأ بوجود موسم إضافي في عقده رغم اصراره وتأكيده على أنه وقع على ثلاث سنوات فقط كان من المفترض أن تكون قد انتهت بنهاية شهر اكتوبر الماضي لكنه اكتشف وجود سنة اضافية لا يعرف عنها شيئاً .

وكشف أنه في انتظار رد مجلس الإدارة على الحل الذي وضعه على طاولته بالموافقة أو الرفض وبعد ذلك سيحدد مساره القادم .

وقال منجد لمقربين منه أنه تفاجأ بالخطأ في عقده لخبط حساباته تماماً حيث أنه كان يرتب لشراء منزل جديد عوضاً عن منزله القديم الذي قام ببيعه لأحد أصدقائه على أساس أنه مطلق السراح وسيقوم بشراء منزل جديد بعد اعادة تسجيله للمريخ او الانضمام لفريق آخر .

ولكن الوضعية الحالية ستعرضه لمشاكل كبيرة قد تصل لدخول السجن بسبب التزامه ببيع منزله القديم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يبلغ الجزائري آيت بقرار جديد.. وايت يتمسك
.
.
افاد مصدر موثوق أن مجلس المريخ في طريقه لوضع حد لأزمة الجزائري آيت عبد الملك وسيعقد المجلس جلسة حاسمة مع المدرب غدا، وافادت متابعات أن المجلس سيضع أمام الجزائري خيارين القبول بالتسوية وتسلمها او الأتجاه للفيفا ليقدم شكوى.
وينتظر أن يحسم الجزائري موقفه في جلسة الغد التي حددها مع المجلس.

وكان المريخ قد أوقف المدرب عن العمل بعد مباراة حي الوادي في الجولة الخامسة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز. ويطالب آيت عبد الملك بما تبقى من فترة عقده مستغلا ثغرة في العقد المبرم بين الطرفين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المبــــاراه القــــــادمه 
الســـودان  -  ســاوتـومي 
تصفيات امم افريقيا 2021 _المجموعات 
#AFCON2021Q
#زول_سبورت


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶صباح الخير متابعي زول سبورت 
إليكم جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز بعد نهاية مباريات الامس 
#زول_سبورت


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الأول يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي بقوة في استاد الهلال 
#زول_سبورت 
أدى المنتخب الوطني الأول مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة ساوتومي عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء الاثنين 11 نوفمبر على ملعب استاد الهلال تحت إشراف الكرواتي زدرافكو لوغاروشيتش وطاقمه المعاون، وجاء المران حافلا بالقوة والحماس من جانب صقور الحديان، واشتمل المران على جانبين بدني وتكتيكي، أشرف على الأول الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر اخصائي الاحمال، والثاني لوغا وخالد بخيت واخضع عيسى الهاشماب الحراس إلى تمارين متنوعة، وتابع المران عدد من القنوات الفضائية والجمهور الذي تواجد في المدرجات .
#شجع_صقور_الجديان  â‌¤ï¸ڈ
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة اجتمعت وأمنت كل الترتيبات 
فئات رمزية وتذاكر إلكترونية وفتح الأبواب الساعة السادسة بمواجهة السودان وساوتومي 
#زول_سبورت 
عقدت اللجنة المحلية المنظمة لمباراة منتخبي السودان وساوتومي في الجولة الاولى من تصفيات أمم افريقيا بالكاميرون اجتماعها عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من منتصف نهار الاثنين 11 نوفمبر 2019م في مكتب الأمين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل، وذلك برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة – رئيس لجنة المسابقات – ونائبه في اللجنة الأستاذ معتز محمد لطيف (الشاعر)، عضو مجلس الادارة – نائب رئيس لجنة كرة القدم داخل الصالات والشاطئية – وبحضور كل الجهات ذات الصلة، وأمنت اللجنة على كل التدابير الاجرائية التنظيمية، وقررت استمرار تجربة التذاكر الالكترونية، وأن تكون الفئات الخاصة بدخول المباراة رمزية، بواقع؛ (20 – 40 – 60 – 100) جنيه، وأن يتم فتح الأبواب الساعة السادسة مساء، علماً أن المباراة عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء الاربعاء 13 نوفمبر 2019م، وتناشد اللجنة الوسائط الاعلامية بالترويج لدخول المباراة وحشد الجماهير من أجل مساندة المنتخب، مع الالتزام بالتشجيع المثالي بعيداً عن كل ما يجلب العقوبات التي تكررت على منسوبي الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عبر مشاركات المنتخبات والأندية.. متمنين التوفيق لصقور الجديان في أولى مباريات تصفيات امم افريقيا بالكاميرون 2021م.. يذكر أن الدخول إلى المباراة بالنسبة للاعلاميين سيكون بأي بطاقة إعلامية من أجل تغطية المباراة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶بعثة ساوتومي تصل على دفعتين والفريق يتدرب مساء الثلاثاء
#زول_سبورت
وصلت إلى العاصمة الخرطوم بعثة منتخب ساوتومي في الساعات الأولى من فجر الاثنين 11 2019م، على متن الخطوط الاثيوبية، وضمت البعثة (15)ن لاعب، وتخلف (9) لاعبين سيصلوا مساء ذات اليوم على متن الخطوط التركية، وذلك لمواجهة المنتخب الوطني السوداني لكرة القدم عند الساعة التاسعة من مساء الأربعاء 13 نوفمبر 2019م في استاد الهلال، بالجولة الأول من التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائي أمم افريقيا (كان) 2021م، في الكاميرون، ووضعت القرعة صقور الجديان في المجموعة الثالثة التي ضمت إلى جانب ساوتومي جنوب افريقيا وغانا... يذكر أن بعثة ساوتومي حلت في فندق الهوليداي فيلا بالخرطوم، فيما يحل المراقب والحكام بفندق كورال وسيصلوا جميعاً يوم الاثنين 11 نوفمبر ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶قبل تشييع المريخ إلى مثواه الأخير

قلم في الساحة __ مامون ابوشيبة

* تراجع مستوى فريق الكرة بالمريخ كثيراً هذا الموسم.. بل هبط مستوى المريخ بنسبة 50% عما كان عليه في الموسم الفائت.

* ولذلك لم يكن غريباً أن يودع الفريق البطولة الأفريقية من الدور التمهيدي كالعادة، ثم الخروج من الدور الأول للبطولة العربية التي كان قد وصل فيها إلى نصف النهائي في الموسم الفائت..

* وعلى مستوى التنافس المحلي لم يعد المريخ هو ذلك الفريق المهاب، حيث أصبحت فرق الممتاز الصغيرة تستأسد عليه وتهزمه أو تجبره على التعثر.. ويكفي تعثر الفريق على ملعبه مرتين على التوالي بعد أن عجز عن إحراز أي هدف طوال 180 دقيقة.. في وقت كان يسجل فيه المريخ 7 أو8 أهداف في مباراتين على ملعبه

* وكل المؤشرات تؤكد إن فريق المريخ سيعاني كثيراً في دوري هذا الموسم مالم يجد الفريق اهتماماً ودعماً كبيراً خلال فترة التسجيلات التكميلية القصيرة في يناير..

* الخوف كل الخوف أن يفشل المريخ في الحصول على أحد مراكز التمثيل الأفريقي في دوري هذا الموسم.. والتي قد تتقلص إلى فريقين فقط بعد تردي نتائج أنديتنا أفريقياً في السنوات الأخيرة وعدم حصولها على نقاط جديدة تؤهلها للمشاركة الأفريقية بأربعة فرق!

* التراجع الكبير لمستوى المريخ هذا الموسم أسبابه معلومة وعلى رأسها فقدان الفريق لقوته الهجومية بإصابة هداف البطولة العربية محمد عبدالرحمن.. ثم المؤامرة التي تعرض لها قائد هجوم الفريق وروحه بكري المدينة من قبل مشجعي الهلال المتربصين في لجان الاتحاد، وإكمال المجلس للناقصة بإعارة اللاعب لمدة عام.. وكان بكري قد أنقذ المريخ من هزيمة مؤكدة في أولى مبارياته الدورية أمام الأهلي مروي قبل أن يتم ذبحه.

* ومن أسباب تدني مستوى هجوم المريخ تراجع أداء المهاجم الخطير سيف تيري نتيجة الظروف القاسية التي يمر بها..

* ومن أسباب التدني الهجومي فشل المجلس في إضافة عناصر هجومية ممتازة طوال موسمين بسبب الفلس.. ليضطر النادي إلى ضم مشاطيب الهلال مثل شلش الذي فشل في تقديم أي شيء للمريخ!

*  ومن أسباب تدني مستوى المريخ عدم الاستقرار الفني.. ثم الخطأ الفادح للمجلس بالتفريط في ابن النادي المدرب الشاطر إبراهومة.. الذي أنقذ موسم المريخ الفائت بإحراز بطولة الدوري من عدم والتي لم يحلم بها أحد.. بعد أن تفاجأ النادي ببرمجة مباريات النخبة وفريق الكرة غائب تماماً عن الإعداد والتمارين لتوقف اللاعبين بسبب مستحقاتهم.. ليأتي إبراهومة ويقوم بدور المدرب والإداري والمعد النفسي وحلحال مشاكل اللاعبين ويحقق البطولة بما يشبه المعجزة.. ومع ذلك لم يلق من مجلس الدمار إلا جزاء سنمار!!

* اليوم عيل صبر اللاعبين المطلق سراحهم وهم في انتظار المجلس كي يصل معهم إلى اتفاقات مالية ومنحهم مقدمات العقود حتى يجددون عقودهم فوراً ويتم اعتمادها رسمياً مع بداية حركة الانتقالات التكميلية بعد 6 أسابيع.

* وكذلك اللاعبون المطلق سراحهم في فترة التسجيلات التالية يفترض التجديد لهم في يناير لأن الهلال يطاردهم بقوة وبدأ تقديم الإغراءات لهم حتى لا يجددون عقودهم في يناير!!

* للأسف مجلس المريخ لم يقم بأي خطوات جادة مع اللاعبين مطلقي السراح خاصة محمد عبدالرحمن المطارد من الخارج والداخل..

* أما اللاعبون الوطنيون المفترض أن يدعموا صفوف الفريق في التسجيلات فلا يوجد أي تحرك للتفاوض والاتفاق معهم لأن المجلس لا يملك المال حتى لإعادة قيد المفكوكين..

* الجهاز الفني في الهلال رفع تقريره للجنة التسجيلات لضم اللاعبين الوطنيين المميزين في الهجوم والدفاع وبدأت الاتصالات معهم بالفعل، ولأن المريخ بعيد عن المنافسة عليهم حتماً سينتقلون للهلال بكل سهولة.

*  بعد أن يأخذ الهلال كفايته من اللاعبين المميزين سينتظر المريخ الفضلات ومشطوبي الهلال والذين تأكد أن لا نفع منهم خاصة بعد تجربة شلش وأمبدة المخيبة..

* أسمعوها يا مريخاب.. مجلس المريخ سيحقق فشلاً ذريعاً في التسجيلات سواء في جانب مطلقي السراح أو في جانب دعم الصفوف بلاعبين جدد..

* بدلاً من أن يجلس أهل المريخ ويوجهون الاتهامات للمجلس (الميت) ويستعرضون أوجه قصوره وخيباته.. نطالب بحراك https://www.facebook.com/merikhimoot/مريخي واسع وعاجل للأقطاب والروابط
 داخل وخارج البلاد لإنقاذ تسجيلات المريخ بداية بالتجديد للغربال وأمير.. ثم مفاوضة لاعبين مميزين من الأندية الأخرى في الهجوم والدفاع والأطراف قبل أن يذهبوا لقمة سائغة للند الهلال.

* نؤكد لكم وللمرة المليون مجلس المريخ لن يفعل أي شيء في التسجيلات بل ينتظر المجلس حراك الأقطاب.. مثلما وقف صامتاً أمام مستحقات غارزيتو وتهديدات الفيفا بهبوط فريق المريخ للدرجة الأولى!

* أما أن يحدث الحراك الواسع والعاجل لإنقاذ التسجيلات أو نستعد إلى تشييع المريخ إلى مثواه الأخير قريباً.. وبعدها لن ينفع العويل والبكاء والنواح على أنقاض المريخ.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.. ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يصدر قرارًا تجاه الألتراس ويؤمّن على تجديد تعاقد”5â€³ لاعبين
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدر  نادي الهلال قرارًا قضى بمنع مجموعة الألتراس من دخول ملعب الهلال، على  خلفية ما بدر من المجموعة خلال حفل تكريم رئيس النادي أشرف سيد أحمد  الكاردينال مؤخرًا.
جاء ذلك خلال اجتماعٍ التأم”الأثنين” برئاسة أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال،
وأمنّ  الهلال على تجديد قيد خمسة لاعبين مطلقي السراح، بجانب إضافة اثنين من  الشباب للكشف الأفريقي، علاوة على التعاقد مع محترفين وفقًا لاحتياجات  الجهاز الفني.
وتمّ التأمين خلال الاجتماع على إصدار صحيفة الهلال  الرياضية إعتبارًا من الإسبوع المقبل بعد أن إكتملت كافة الإجراءات الخاصة  بصدورها.
وخصّص المجلس ملعب الرديف لمناشط الفريق الأوّل، بجانب التأمين على إيجار منزل قريب من الجوهرة الزرقاء، ليكون مقرًا لنادي الأعضاء.
ووافق المجلس على إطلاق اسم الراحل زغبير على الصالة الموجودة في المدخل الرئيسي للجوهرة الزرقاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المربخ يؤمن على تسجيل الجريف
 .
 .
 امن المريخ على تسجيل اللاعب حسين الجريف وذلك بناء على توصية اللجنة الفنية وكان اللاعب قد وافق على عرض المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل طرفا في كسب طونغ
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية أن  المريخ دخل في مفاوضات مع اللاعب طونغ لاعب الهلال الجبال لكسب توقيعه ويعد  طونغ صاحب ال23 ربيعا من اللاعبين المرصودين من قبل القمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم تطلب اربعة مليار لاطلاق كرشوم وكاوندا
 .
 .
 طلب نادي  الخرطوم الوطني من الهلال مبلغ أربعة مليار لاطلاق سراح اللاعبين كرشوم  وكاوندا وتفيد مصادر أن الهلال قطع شوطا بعيدا في حسم صفقة انتقال اللاعبين  ويتوقع ان يسلم الوطني شيكا بالمبلغ المطلوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيابة الفساد تستجوب الكاردينال.
 .
 .
 استجوبت نيابة الثراء الحرام والمشبوه بالخرطوم نهار امس الاثنين أشرف سيد  أحمد الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال وذلك للرد على النيابة في بلاغين بخصوص  تجاوزات في ميزانية نادي الهلال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسيرة لوالي الخرطوم لإقالة “الكوز” آدم كبير امين مجلس الشباب والرياضة
 .
 .
 دعا تجمع روابط الهلال ومجموعاته التشجيعية والرواد والمنتديات لاجتماع في  غضون الساعات المقبلة وذلك لوضع الترتيبات الأخيرة للمسيرة المزمع قيادتها  من جماهير الهلال لمكتب سعادة الفريق أحمد عابدون والي ولاية الخرطوم وذلك  للمطالبة بإقالة الدكتور آدم الكبير الذي يتولى وظيفة الأمين العام لمجلس  الشباب والرياضة وهو صاحب انتماء معروف لحزب المؤتمر الوطني البائد حيث كان  يشغل قبل الثورة منصب أمين صندوق دعم الأنشطة الرياضية  في فترة صديقه اليسع صديق التاج ابو كساوي ومازال يدير المجلس بذات  العقلية الكيزانية القديمة التي تزدري القانون من أجل مجاملة رجال المال في  العمل الرياضي وتكسير اللوائح من أجل الاقتراب منهم والظفر بصداقتهم التي  تفتح الكثير من الأبواب.

  الجدير بالذكر أن امين مجلس الشباب شارك أمس في حفل تكريم أشرف الكاردينال  بقاعة الصداقة وتم تجاهله في إلقاء كلمة الوالي حيث اعتذر الأخير عن الحضور  ورأت المنصة بأن الكوز آدم كبير رجل غير معروف ولن يضيف شيئا للفعالية فتم  إلغاء الكلمة من البرنامج.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :

 * فرنسا تبصم على السقوط الكبير لإسبانيا بمونديال الناشئين
 * قرعة كأس السوبر الإسباني تمهد لكلاسيكو جديد بالسعودية
 * برشلونة يواجه أتلتيكو مدريد .. ريال مدريد يصطدم بفالنسيا
 * ميسي يؤجل ملف تجديد عقده مع برشلونة
 * “فيفا” يصدر قرارًا يإيقاف رئيس سابق للاتحاد التنزاني
 * استبعاد سترلينج من تشكيلة إنجلترا بعد شجار في المعسكر التدريبي
 * الاتحاد الإنجليزي يعترف بحاجة تقنية الفار إلى التطوير
 * فينجر ينسحب من سباق تدريب بايرن ميونخ
 * مصر تصعق غانا بفوز درامي وتقطع خطوة نحو الأولمبياد
 * جوندوزي بديلا لماتويدي في قائمة فرنسا لمواجهة مولدوفا
 * ميسي يغادر مدينة برشلونة متجهًا إلى مايوركا للانضمام إلى معسكر الأرجنتين
 * رونالدو: لا تعليق على الجدل المُثار مؤخرًا، ليغلق هذا الملف تمامًا
 * غضب رونالدو يستحوذ على اهتمام صحف إيطاليا
 * بوكا جونيورز يهدر فرصة الانفراد بصدارة الدوري
 * ضبط 8 أشخاص بتهمة التلاعب بالنتائج في البوسنة
 * تياجو سيلفا: أتمنى مشاهدة رودريجو على مقاعد بدلاء الريال
 * كلوب: لقب كأس العالم للأندية غير مضمون
 * فان دايك: بعد كل هدف أصبح عليك عدم الاحتفال، لتأكيد من تقنية الفار
 * راموس: سنقاتل من أجل لقب السوبر الإسباني
 * مانشيني: التعاون مجددا مع فيالي أمر رائع
 * ديشامب: زيدان يمدح بنزيما لأن هذا عمله
 * كونتي: أتمنى تتويج جيوفينكو باللقب الآسيوي مع الهلال
 * ساؤول لاعب أتلتيكو: يمكننا إيذاء برشلونة في السوبر 
 * بيل يستعيد الثقة في تدريبات ويلز
 * هافيرتز خارج قائمة ألمانيا في مواجهتي بيلاروسيا وألمانيا
 * جوندوجان: الحظ لم يقف معنا أمام ليفربول
 * كابيلو: رونالدو لم يراوغ أي خصم منذ 3 سنوات
 * بوسكيتس: من الصعب دائمًا اللعب أمام أتلتيكو مدريد
 * شكوك حول مشاركة أفريقيا الوسطى بتصفيات الكان
 * الفيصلي إلى دور ال32 من كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 2 :
 * يوفيل تاون (-- : --) هارتلبول الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ كأس إفريقيا تحت 23 سنة 🌍 - المجموعات :

 * ساحل العاج (-- : --) جنوب إفريقيا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * زامبيا (-- : --) نيجيريا الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 7



——————————————
  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * الرابطة كوستي (2 : 0) هلال الفاشر
 * الفلاح عطبرة (2 : 0) حي العرب بورتسودان
 * أهلي الخرطوم (0 : 1) مريخ الفاشر
#الترتيب: الهلال (19) الأمل (18) أهلي شندي (17) هلال الأبيض (15) المريخ (14)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍 - ربع النهائي :

 * إسبانيا (1 : 6) فرنسا
 * إيطاليا (0 : 2) البرازيل

#المتأهلين: فرنسا ، البرازيل ، هولندا ، المكسيك

——————————————

 ◄ كأس إفريقيا تحت 23 سنة 🌍 - المجموعات :
* إسبانيا (1 : 6) فرنسا
* مالي (0 : 1) الكاميرون
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجهاز الفني للمريخ يكشف عن موعد التجارب التحضيرية
 .
 .
 أعلن  الجهاز الفني للمريخ أداء تجربتين وديتين قبل مواجهة الهلال في الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وستقام يومي الخميس والسبت المقبلين، وأوضح  المدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة ان التركيز سيكون على اتاحة الفرصة لكل  اللاعبين، مؤكدا استعانتهم في الجهاز الفني بعدد من لاعبي الشباب لتعويض  غياب سداسي المريخ في المنتخب الوطني الأول، وذكر ابوعنجة أن الفريق استعاد  جهود عدد من اللاعبين الذين غابوا في الفترة الماضية وفي مقدمتهم حمزة  داؤود وخالد النعسان وماماني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب أهلي شندي يرفض طلبًا لناديه
 .
 .
 رفض اللاعب حسن متوكل   توقيع إقرار مع نادي الأهلي شندي للمشاركة في المباريات التي تنتظر فريقه  بالدوري الممتاز. وانتهى عقد حسن متوكل مع الأهلي شندي في الحادي والثلاثين  من أكتوبر المنصرم. وتجئ الخطوة، لتلقي اللاعب عروضًا جادة من أندية القمة  والخرطوم الوطني للظفر بخدمات. ويرغب حسن متوكل في خوض تجربة احترافية  جديدة بحسب ما كشف لمقربين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *سوداكال أم الكاردينال?!*
  البهدلة التي تعرض لها رئيس نادي الهلال أمس الأول بقاعة الصداقة في  مهرجان تكريمه فتحت الباب واسعاً للتساؤل حول حالة الغضب الهائلة التي  إعترت المكونات الزرقاء لدرجة الهتاف و مقاطعة التكريم (المنقول علي الهواء  مباشرةً في قناتين فضائيتين) برغم بذل الكاردينال  الواضح للعيان في ناديه  مقابل حالة الكساد و التكسير في العرضة جنوب علي أيدي سوداكال و مجلسه  الفاشل و الذي لم يجد حتي الآن ما يُقابل فشله من تذمر حقيقي لاقتلاع  مجلسه!!
 الكاردينال أشاد للهلال ملعباً فخيماً.. في الوقت الذي دمر  فيه سوداكال و شلة الخراب أجمل ملعب في السودان ليحولوه في غضون عامين  لساحة من الخراب ينعق فيها البوم.. فمن يستحق الغضبة العارمة بهذا الفشل؟
  الكاردينال أحضر لفريقه مدرب (مونديالي) و آخر متوشح بالنجمة الأفريقية.. و  سوداكال رفد فريقه بالمغمورين و الباحثين عن تحسين السيرة الذاتية لدرجة  أن اشترط ذات مرة أن لا يتعدي راتب المدرب ألفي دولار!!
 سوداكال  تعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي درّب المريخ لثلاثة أسابيع ليحمل لقب أسرع اقالة في  تأريخ المدربين.. و الأدهي و الأمر أن هذه الاقالة لم تكتمل بسبب عجز (ملك  الجرجير) عن دفع (ظ،ظ¢) ألف دولار قيمة فسخ التعاقد بين المريخ و (الماسورة)  الجزائرية!!
 فهل يحق لنا نحن أن نغضب و نثور أم جمهور الهلال؟
  الكاردينال انتدب لفريقه أفضل المحترفين.. و ان ظل السماسرة دوماً حجر  عثرة في طريق تعاقدات الرجل الذي يدفع بكل طيب خاطر.. و في المريخ لم يفتح  الله علي سوداكال سوي بالتعاقد مع كوكو (الذي لعب مباراة وحيدة) و فوفانا  (المصاب) و سومانا (الهاوي الذي عجز عن توفيق أوضاعه) و أخيراً و ليس آخراً  ماماني ضعيف المستوي و مايكل (الذي لم تلامس أقدامه عشب الملعب)!!
 فأي جمهور في ناديّي القمة يستحق أن تشتعل جوانحه بالغضب؟!!
 الكاردينال أشاد لناديه فندقاً مريحاً.. و لاعبي سوداكال يشكون لطوب الأرض من الجوع و سوء الإقامة و الاهمال الاداري الكامل!!
  الكاردينال يمنح كل لاعبي فريقه كامل مخصصاتهم و مستحقاتهم.. و عندنا وصل  الأمر لدرجة (التمرد) و الامتناع عن التدريبات بالصورة التي أدت لاقالة  دائرة الكرة و المدير الفني!!
 من أحق بالغضب و الاقتلاع من مقعده يا مريخاب؟
 ان كان الكاردينال فاشلاً.. فسوداكال هو الفشل يمشي علي قدمين.
  و إن لم يرض أهل الهلال عن الكاردينال بعد كلما فعله و قام به.. فنحن أولي  بالغضب منهم.. و نحن أولي بالتكاتف لازالة شلة الفشل الجاثمة علي صدورنا.
  لهذا أتمني أن تتحد كل المكونات الجماهيرية و التشجيعية في المريخ للبحث  عن الخلاص من هذا الدمار و انقاذ المريخ من براثن الفاشلين و المغمورين (و  مشجعي الهلال في ادارتنا).
 اتحدوا.. و توحدوا.. ليكن صوتكم أعلي و تأثيركم أنجع و أوجع.
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 هلال الكاردينال سنوياً في المجموعات.. و مع سوداكال عشنا مرارة الخروج من التمهيدي في ثلاثة مواسم تباعاً.
 مع سوداكال.. فملعب المريخ شاحب.. و قاتم.. و طارد.. و قبيح.
 مع الفاشلين.. تعدي علي كشف الفريق فاقدي الموهبة و عطالة كرة القدم من المحترفين.
 معهم.. ذقنا رهق الأسفار و (المرمطة) في المطارات و تسفير اللاعبين بالدفعات و (شحدة) الطائرات العسكرية.
 في فترتهم..  فشلنا في كتابة شكوي مضمونة بسبب خمسة ألف جنية لا غير.
 في عهدهم الكئيب.. لم يقم فريق المريخ معسكراً اعدادياً عليه القيمة.
 و في سنواتهم العجاف ذقنا الويل و الثبور و عظائم الأمور مع نتائج الفريق المتواضعة بسبب الإخفاق و الاهمال الاداري المتكرر.
 فمن أحق بالغضب يا شفوت المريخ؟
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 فكوا دربنا وجعتوا قلبنا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يشكر قطب المريخ الشاب أبو اواب

المكتب الإعلامي

يتقدم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالشكر الجزيل لقطب المريخ الشاب محمد ابنعوف الشهير ب"أبو أواب" على الدعم المالي المقدر الذي قدمه للنادي والبالغ مليون ونصف جنيه سوداني، وذلك دعما لتسجيلات الفريق خلال فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية التي ستنطلق في شهر يناير و أبان المجلس ان هذه الخطوة تعد أمراً جيدا وتؤكد ان المريخ يظل غنيا بأبنائه الذين لا يبخلون بدعم المريخ الكيان ويؤكد المجلس ان باب دعم الكيان يظل مفتوحا لجميع أبناء النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعرض ثلاثة مليار على منجد النيل
.
.
عرض نادي الهلال على الحارس الدولي منجد النيل وذلك لانتدابه للهلال بعد أن رفض اللاعب الاستمرار مع المريخ وتفيد مصادر أن منجد سيجري مخالصة مع المريخ ودفع بقية قيمة العقد للمريخ
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عناوين الصحف المريخية يخ  الصادرة  اليوم الثلاثاء 12 نوفمبر 2019م


 الصدى ::-

مجلس المريخ يكلف المكتب التنفيذي بإكمال المخالصة مع الجزائري 
هيثم الرشيد : تخضيراتنا للقمة تمضي بشكل جيد. ....ومنتخبنا يختتم تحضيراته للقاء ساوتومي 
الهلال يستعد للديربي بمواجهة السلاطين وديا والرابطة يهزم هلال الفاشر 
هاشم احمدونا : إتحاد الكرة يرفض الديمقراطية في الأهلي ويدمن تكوين لجان تطبيع 
الأهلي عطبرة يدفع بشكوى لإتحاد الكرة ضد الحكم الرشيد 

 الزعيم ::-

إنضمام قطاعات مريخية كثيفة لثورة  ( إزالة العدم الإداري )
الحشود تبدأ في ترتيب خطواتها لإخراج النادي من حفرة الفشل  (العميقة)
تدريبات صباحية ومسائية للفرقة المريخية. ....وأبو عنجه يطالب بالقتال لتجاوز الهلال 
قصة فساد جديدة بالإتحاد : رئيس التراخيص يتسلم نثرية كورس يوغندا ويلغي السفرية 
عزالدين الحاج يفاجئ الأمانة العامة باستلامه المبلغ ناقصا ويطالب بالتحقيق



ليتهم فعلوها .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ردة فعل مجموعة التراس بلو ليونز التابعة للهلال عبر صفحتهم على فيس بوك بعد قرار مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال... #زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصادق مادبو ينفي ماورد على لسانه علي بخصوص أزمة المريخ المالية ..
 .
 .
 نفى الأستاذ الصادق جابر مادبو أمين خزينة نادي المريخ أن يكون قد صرح لأي  جهاز إعلامي حول مشكلات مجلس الإدارة المالية.. وقال: هنالك إستهداف واضح  لمجلس المريخ وتركيز على المعلومات المغلوطة بشكل يضر بالنادي وإستقراره  ويعكر بيئة العمل فيه, وأضاف الصادق: الأصل في العمل الإداري أن هنالك  صعوبات جمة ومتاريس وأزمات مالية تشمل كل الأندية والمؤسسات الرياضية في  السودان لأنها تعتمد على موارد محدودة, ولكن هنالك تضخيم واضح  ومتعمد وإصغاء سالب للأخبار الخاصة بمجلسهم, مع التقليل من الجهد  المبذول.. ومضى مادبو في نفي بعض ما كتب من أخبار قائلا: إلتزمنا بسداد  الكثير من الديون وصرف الرواتب للاعبين في وقتها وفيما يخص الحوافز الخاصة  في المباريات منحنا اللاعبين حوافز فوزهم في مباراتي الفاشر أمام الهلال  والمريخ قبل عودة البعثة إلى الخرطوم, غير أن البعض مضى في تغبيش الحقائق  والإعتماد على معلومات مغلوطة لخدمة الأجندة الخاصة.. وختم مادبو حديثه  بأنهم واثقون وراضون عن أدائهم المالي قياسا بالصعوبات التي توضع أمامهم  ودعا كل من أراد معرفة المزيد من المعلومات الإلتزام بالمهنية واستقاءها من  مصادرها.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
 علم الدين هاشم
 العقرب ونصيحة شداد !
 .
 .
 جاء في الاخبار ان الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام قد نصح الكابتن  بكري المدينة بالعودة الي العراق لايجاد حل لمشكلته مع ناديه القوة الجوية  قبل ان يرفع النادي العراقي شكواه للفيفا !
 ** والمعروف ان بكري  المدينة كان قد فاجأ الجميع بعودته الي السودان قبل مشاركته مع فريقه في  الدوري العراقي بحجة ان المسؤولين في نادي القوة الجوية قد اخلوا باتفاقهم  معه بتسليمه بقية مستحقاته المالية قبل المشاركة في الدوري وهو ما رد عليه  النادي العراقي بالنفي بل وجه رسالة تحذير للمريخ اذا عمل علي تحريض بكري  المدينة ومنعه من العودة للعراق !
 ** اتمني ان يعمل بكري المدينة  بنصيحة الدكتور كمال شداد لانها صادرة بالفعل من رجل خبير وعالم بالقانون  ويدرك بان عدم التحاق بكري بناديه يعني الاخلال بما نص عليه عقد الاحتراف  لاسيما وان مجلس الفشل المريخي كان قد اعلن عقب توقيع عقد الاعارة بانه قد  سلم بكري نصيبه من من المبلغ الذي دفعه النادي العراقي مقابل انضمام العقرب  اليه !
 ** من مصلحة بكري المدينة ان يبدأ مسيرته الاحترافية في الدوري  العراقي دون افتعال اي مشاكل مع نادي القوة الجوية وجماهيره خاصة ان  المسؤولين في النادي العراقي يضعون امالا كبيرة علي بكري المدينة  والاستفادة من خبرته في الملاعب السودانية والافريقية والعربية من اجل  تحسين نتائج الفريق في الدوري العراقي
 ** لايوجد اي خيار امام بكري  المدينة سوي اللعب في الدوري العراقي اذا ما اراد ان يحافظ علي مستواه  الفني ولياقته البدنية بعد العقوبة القاسية التي اتخذها ضده الاتحاد العام  بسبب محاولاته الاعتداء علي حكم مباراة المريخ وهلال الابيض
 ** البقاء  في السودان دون نشاط سيكون خصما علي العقرب ومهدد لمستقبله اذا لجأ النادي  العراقي للفيفا لهذا عليه ان يعمل بنصيحة الدكتور شداد ويعود للعراق علي  جناح السرعة
 ** الاحتراف الخارجي سواء في الدوري العراقي او غيره من  الدوريات العربية والافريقية هو السبيل الوحيد لتطوير مستوي لاعبينا  ومنتخباتنا وعلي الجميع ان يعض عليه بالنواجز عسي ولعل ان يغير الاحتراف من  عقلية لاعبينا الذين يعتقد عدد كبير منهم بان الانضمام للمريخ اوالهلال هو  قمة النجاح واعلي سقف للطموح لهذا كثيرا ماتتوقف مسيرة بعضهم سريعا  ويبدأوا في العد التنازلي قبل ان يكملوا موسمهم الاول في العرضة جنوب او  شمال
 ** اللعب بشعار احد ناديي القمة يجب ان يكون محطة لاكتساب الخبرة  ومفتاح للاحتراف الخارجي واعتقد ان لاعبا بحجم بكري المدينة عليه ان يفكر  (بعقلية المحترفين ) ويكون اكثر حرصا في خوض تجربته الجديدة بالدوري  العراقي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ارزقيه ومطبلاتيه بتاع شنو
الزاكي عبد القادر

 اول المهام يا ناس الاوهام المريخ ده انشئ  بحب جماهيره وكباره رحمة الله علي الرحلو من دنيانا وخلدو اسماءهم في لوحة  الشرف المريخي وطول العمر للذين بيننا
  كانو يدفعون من جيوبهم بالاضافه  للدعم الجماهيري من خلال دخل المباريات التي كانت تنفد فيها تذاكر الشباك  قبل بداية المباراة المعنية بزمن طويل
 استمر الحال حتي ظهرت بعض  التنظيمات التي قصمت ظهر المريخ واصبحت بعض جماهيرنا شيعا واحزابا حتي   فجعنا بحادثة ام مغت التي راح ضحيتها الاخوه عزالدين الربيع والكوتش صديق  العمده  لهما الرحمة وطابت جروح الاخرين منهم عمنا الريس ود الياس متعه  الله بالصحة
 ودخل المريخ في البحث عن احباب الزعيم لينطلقو بقطار  الابداع واستمر البحث وزادت المكايدات بين التنظيمات حتي اتانا والي الجمال   بسخاءه وعطاءه واخلاقه وادبه  وإلتف حوله شعب المريخ في اجماع ازهل  خصومنا من الانديه الاخري الذين كانو يرتجفون في كل موسم تسجيلات 
 نقول ذلك ليس تلميعا له لأنه لم ولا يحتاج لمثل ذلك.
 قليلا من المنتفعين كانو يناصروه عندما يلجو ابواب المنفعة ويهرولون وينقلبو الي خصوم عندما ينفضحو
 كل عاشق للمريخ عايش هؤلاء واكتوي بكيدهم 
 عشنا اجمل واسعد الازمان مع والي الجمال الا من ابي
 ومن كثرة ما دلعنا نسينا امر العضويه التي قصمت ظهرنا بعد ان ابتعد الوالي بفعل سحرة مكره
 والان يتطاولون ويرمون فشلهم وفلسهم علي منتقديهم  
 عهد والي الجمال ما كان فيه مشاكل ماديه ولا فنيه ولا معماريه اينما كانت  تتجه اماني جماهير الصفوة وكيفما تتمني كان يتحقق بفضل الله ووالي  العطاءوالسخاء دون من او ازي .
 (نعم من اجل المريخ اي مصنع ناجح نقعد نكسر فيهو تلج) كسير جد ونساعد بالمويه البارده كمان
 تتحدون وتجعجعون عبر القنوات المرئية والمسموعة
 ودواخلكم وجيوبكم خاوية الا من حقد او حسد
 هؤلاء منهم من تقلد مناصب لم يكن يحلمو بها ومنهم من يحمل بطاقة مكتوب  عليها صحفي وهو عن الصحافة ابعد إلا ان تكون صحافه ظلط بي محطة الفشل  المكنكش(ما محطة (ظ§)لان بها اسدأصلي اسمه عاطف القوز ولي قدام عيسي ماشي   (يا سلام يا زمن)
 الاداريين الحقيقيين دفعو والصحفييين الحقيقييين دفعو  ودافعو نعم رغم ضعف دخل الصحفي المهني إلا انهم دفعو مال وفكر وارشاد  ودموع ولم يسيئو حتي للمرحوم زيكو المشجع البسيط له الرحمة ولا حتي لود  الجنيد ولا المخضرم ابوشاكوش 
 ماذا تريدون طرحنا رائعة د.محمود نحن في المريخ اخوه لما لقيناكم ناكرين الجميل...الجاكم منو لمن كوركتم وقلتو الفيفا جاااااااتنا
 انتو عارفييييين الجاكم منو وانغذ المريخ وبرضو مادين لسانكم تفتشو في  عيوب من سبقوكم ولم تجدوها بفضل عشق وحماية شعب المريخ الوفيه لهم.
  واحد بي هناك في اذاعه من الاذاعات يبرطع ويسئ ويرغي كأنه من كوكب أخر لا  يسمع ولايري والغريبه بكرر كلمة فساد ياربي فساد دي مرت بي شارع العرضه
 في عهد جمال قلعتنا ولا هو قاصدحاجه تانيه
 المريخ في محنه والمحنه من صنع هؤلاء الذين لا طائل من بقاءهم منفردين  بخراب  مريخ الخرطوم وبحري وام درمان وعموم السودان اكرر عموم السودان
 لأنو واحدين منهم شاغلين بنغمة عنصريه وجهويه 
 المريخ نسيج اجتماعي ثقافي رياضي يجمع اهل السودان بكل قبائله وما اعظم  قبائله في المحبة والاخلاص والتدين (نسيج واحد لا ثاني له) وصفوة صفوته من  الولايات غربها وشرقها شمالها وجنوبها
 ابتعدو وريحو المريخ خلوه يتعافي  وادعموه من خلال تذاكر المباريات وبالشباك الذي اصبح في عهدكم لا يقربه  حتي المقربون منكم (بخشو بي هنااااك)
 علي جماهير المريخ الوفيه ان تعلم  بان دعم النادي واختيار عظماءه في ادارته يأتي عبر العضوية داخل الجمعية  العموميه وهذا ما يخافه من استجلبوها بدفع مقدم  لا يغنيهم الا من فلس وفشل  متزايد
 دعم المريخ ياتي عبر دخل المباريات وهذا يتطلب ادارة ناجحة ولعيبة مميزين وجهاز فني عالمي
 حتي لا تجد موضع قدم في مبارياته ان شاء الله
 نجتهد لنصلح حال زعيمنا عبر نيل العضوية بإذن الله
 وما نيل العضوية بمستحيل ...المستحيل انو تجي ادارة زي دي وتخسف بنا الارض ونحن غافلون كمام غفلنا من قبل
 كل عشاق الزعيم شركاء في التغيير للافضل باذن الله
 جماهيرنا هي زادنا وهي وقت الحاره حاضره وعلي الزنطور منتصرة ان شاء الله قولو آمييييين
 هذه عيون الرجال تحمر غضبا عند المساس بمكتسبات زعيم امة السودان وتتدفق دموعا عند الفرح
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
 ابو عاقلة اماسا..
 عقليات محبطة..!
 .
 .
 * كل  الدول والمؤسسات التي تعتمد على إقتصاد آحادي معرضة للإنهيار تحت أية  لحظة.. متى ما كسد سوق المصدر الوحيد الذي تعتمد عليه.. وقد حذر خبراء  الإقتصاد دول الخليج على سبيل المثال من مغبة الإعتماد على البترول فقط  كمورد وجالب للعملة الصعبة وعماد لإقتصادياتها, لذلك نجد أن كل دول النفط  قد إهتمت في الآونة الأخيرة بالمشروعات التي تضاعف من مواردها وتجلب لها  العملات الأجنبية.. كالإستثمارات العقارية والسياحة وحتى الزراعة والإنتاج  الحيواني وبرغم أن مناخاتها لا تساعد على بعض هذه الأنشة, إلا أن التطور  العلمي لم يترك مجالا إلا وساق المهتمين فيه نحو التطور.
 * سقت كل هذه  المقدمة لكي أتحدث عن مصادر المال في المريخ.. لأن أس البلاء ومصدر الأزمات  على مر العصور أن النادي إعتمد على هبات إدارييه وتبرعاتهم, وشكل عبئيا  ثقيلا على كل من يتطوع ويعمل فيه.. إذا كان بدافع العشق, أو كان من طلاب  الأضواء.. فقد أصبح المال هو الطريق الوحيد الذي يقود الناس إلى مجالس  إدارات الأندية الجماهيرية.. وفي خضم ذلك أهملنا الموارد الأخرى وأصبحنا لا  نرى أية جهود في سبيل تنويع الموارد وتعددها.
 * ما أن تطرق موضوعا في  هذا الأمر وتتحدث عن الإستثمارات مثلا حتى يتصدى لك محدودي الرؤية للتثبيط  وتمجيد جيوب الأفراد.. في وقت يشهد فيه التسويق الرياضي زحفا نحو التطور  والإنتعاش.
 * نادي المريخ من المؤسسات التي حباها الله بموارد كبيرة  وفي مقدمتها الجمهور.. فهذا النادي لديه الملايين من الأنصار ولكنه لم  يستفد منهم حتى الآن لتخلف العقليات التي تتولى إدارته وتقليدية المدارس  الإدارية.. والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة جدا, أقربها على الإطلاق أن النادي يملك  مساحات شاسعة ومطلة على شارع العرضة والذي يصنف من المناطق التجارية التي  تتسم بالغلاء في الإيجارات.. ومن باب الحسرة والأسى أن نذكر أهل المريخ  بحوض السباحة وملعب الخماسيات وللأسف لايجني منها مقدار خمسة آلاف جنيه في  الشهر وهي تساوي قيمة إيجار دكان صغير (3×3) في شارع العرضة..!
 * من  مسببات الغيظ والحسرة أن أعداء الإستثمار يتحدثون عن عدم الجدوى من  الإستثمار في الدكاكين مثلا, في حين أن هذه الدكاكين إضافة لحوض السباحة  وملعب الخماسيات وملعب المناشط (5×1) مجتمعة قادرة على الإيفاء بمصروفات  تسيير النادي شهريا.. ولكن.. ما حدث في السنوات الماضية ومازال يحدث حتى  الآن أننا ننتظر الأثرياء لنرهقهم بالصرف على المريخ وعلى بعض أنصاره..  لتستمر الهتافات وتمجيد الأفراد ويضيع إرث النادي وتأريخه.
 * إذا  انتظرنا الأثرياء لكي يغدقوا على المريخ وعلى النحو الذي كان يفعل جمال  الوالي, واستمرينا في إهمال موارد النادي وثرواته.. وإختيار الكوادر غير  القادرة على تطوير وتعدد مصادر المال فإن أزمات المريخ ستطول وتتمدد, ذلك  لأن المعطيات قد تغيرت.. ولن تعود حقبة (2005 -2012) حيث كانت البلاد غارقة  في عائدات البترول وسعر الدولار لم يرتفع إلى عشر جنيهات..!
 حواشي
 * تلك حقبة قد مضت بخيراتها الكثيرة مع إخفاقاتها.. وأصبحت البلاد مقبلة  على فترة جديدة فيها يعصر الناس.. فإما أن نتحرر من الإقتصاد التقليدي.. أو  نقبل بالتراجع المخيف.
 * أخشى ألا نجد رئيسا محتالا ليدير المريخ في المستقبل ولو من خلف القطبان..!
 * المؤسف حقا أن كثير من الآراء والمقالات الحالية تكتب بناء على معلومات  مغلوطة عن مجلس المريخ... وبعض زملائي لا يهتمون حتى بالمعلومات الصحيحة.
 * مثلا.. ليست هنالك متأخرات رواتب بالنسبة للفريق الأول كما تروج الصحف..  وقد تسلم اللاعبون حوافز الفوز في مباراتي الفاشر قبل عودة البعثة من  هناك.. وهذه المعلومة تابعتها بنفسي من مصادرها قبل أن أقرأ في الصحف ما  يخالفها.
 * بعضهم يحرض على إستخدام القوة والأساليب الفوضوية لإجبار  مجلس الإدارة على المغادرة.. بينما أن الأساليب الحضارية السليمة متاحة ولا  أحد يعمل بها.
 * الدعوة للفوضى سيجني ثمارثها المرة هذا النادي  المكلوم عندما يذهب المجلس الحالي ونكتشف أن بعضنا قد زرع الألغام في طريق  المجالس القادمة, وإستن أساليب بربرية في التعاطي مع الشأن المريخي.
 * ماعدت من أنصار هذا المجلس كما كنت في أيامه الأولى.. وبعد أن إكتشفت أنه لا يناصر نفسه حتى نساعده نحن بتجميل القبيح فيه.
 * كنت شاهدا للأحداث المؤسفة التي حدثت في مباراة شباب المريخ ونظيره شباب ناصر برسم دوري الشباب.. وكانت تتسم بالخطورة القصوى.
 * مباراة تنافسية بهذا المستوى تقام على ملعب مكشوف في غياب تام لأية مظاهر للتأمين.. عجبي..!
 * إهمال واضح من إتحاد الخرطوم وجهاز الشباب فيه.. إذ لا يعقل أن تؤجل  مباراة الفريقين للمرة الأولى لتخلف الحكام.. وفي المرة الثانية تتأخر  لساعة كاملة لعدم حضور الحكم المعين لإدارتها.. وفي النهاية تقام بحكم بديل  كان أداءه متواضعا للغاية.
 * والكارثة الكبرى أنه كان لا يعرف أن  المباراة تقام على ضوء لوائح مباريات البراعم والناشئين.. فأطلق صافرة  نهاية الشوط الأول قبل نهايته بست دقائق على أساس أنه منحها أربعة دقائق  زمن بدل المبدد..!
 * الجمهور إقتحم الملعب.. وهجم عدد من المنسوبين لشباب ناصر على لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الإداري واعتدوا على البعض.
 * المباراة كانت في ملعب رابطة إمتداد ناصر ولم يكن في الموقع أي فرد من الشرطة للتأمين.
 * من حق إدارة شباب المريخ أن تطالب بإعادة المباراة وعلى ملعب آخر أكثر أمنا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدام مصري.. وعملاق أفريقي ينتظر أكادير بقرعة الكونفيدرالية
كووورة




شعار الكاف

أسفرت  قرعة دور المجموعات لبطولة الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية، التي سُحبت اليوم  الثلاثاء في مقر الاتحاد الأفريقي "الكاف" بالقاهرة، عن صدام مصري ناري.

وتواجد  المصري البورسعيدي، مع بيراميدز، الذي تأهل للمرة الأولى إلى دور  المجموعات، في المجموعة الأولى التي تضم معهما طرفًا عربيًا ثالثًا، وهو  نواذيبو من موريتانيا، ورينجرز النيجيري.

وجاء نهضة بركان، وصيف  البطولة العام الماضي، في مجموعة بالمتناول مع كل من موتيمبا بيمبي من  الكونغو الديمقراطية، وزاناكو الزامبي، وإيساي من بنين.

أما الطرف المغربي الآخر وهو حسنية أكادير، فيصطدم بعملاق أفريقي وهو إنيمبا ومعهما، سان بيدرو من كوت ديفوار، وبارادو من الجزائر.

أما الفريق العربي الأخير، وهو النصر الليبي فجاء في المجموعة الثانية مع بيدفيست من جنوب أفريقيا، وهورويا الغيني، ودجوليبا المالي

قرعة دور المجموعات:
المجموعة الأولى
نواذيبو 
إينوجو رينجرز 
بيراميدز
المصري

المجموعة الثانية
بيدفست فيتس
النصر 
دجوليبا
هورويا 

المجموعة الثالثة
نهضة بركان
موتيما بيمبي
زاناكو
إيساي 

المجموعة الرابعة
سان بيدرو
حسنية أغادير
إنيمبا
بارادو 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصيني: التحضيرات للقمة تسير بصورة جيدة

  كشف لاعب المريخ عماد الصيني أن استعدادات فريقه لمباراة القمة المرتقبة  مع الهلال العاصمي تسير بصورة جيدة وبمشاركة عدد كبير من اللاعبين.
 وقال في تصريحات صحفية :
 " بكل تأكيد مباراة القمة حدث كبير وتحظى باهتمام مضاعف من قبل الجميع  والحديث عنها يبدأ منذ وقت مبكر والآن أمامنا متسع من الوقت حتى نكون في  كامل الجاهزية للديربي السوداني ".
 وتابع الصيني :
 " نبحث عن اكتساب المزيد من اللياقة والاستفادة قدر الامكان من فترة توقف  الدوري حاليا بأداء جملة من التمارين الصباحية والمسائية يمكن ان تساعدنا  كثيرا في الوصول للجاهزية الكاملة قبل الدخول في اجواء الديربي ".
  وأوضح الصيني أنهم كلاعبين للمريخ نحاول بقدر الامكان أن نظهر بشكل مشرف  ونقدم أداءً بطولياً وحماسياً في المباريات الكبيرة مثل مواجهات القمة  ونعاهد جماهيرنا الوفية باننا سنكون قدر التحدي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيلسون يخطر دائرة الكرة بالمريخ بوصوله خلال الأسبوع الحالي
.
.
أجرى السيد انس نصر الدين مدير الكرة بالمريخ اتصالاً هاتفياً جديدا مع لاعب الفريق المحترف الغاني نيلسون لازغيلا المتواجد ببلاده منذ فترة طويلة بسبب اشكالية في تجديد جوازه الذي استلمه قبل ايام قليلة .

وتفاكر انس مع المحترف الغاني حول موعد وصوله الى العاصمة الخرطوم من اجل الانضمام الى تحضيرات الفريق المستعد لعدد من الاستحقاقات المحلية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحسم موعد التحرك من بلاده في الطريق الى مطار الخرطوم بصورة نهائية .

وشدد مدير الكرة مع اللاعب على ضرورة الحرص للحضور والانضمام لتحضيرات الفريق الاول .

ويتوقع أن يصل نيلسون لازغيلا الى البلاد في الاسبوع الحالي حسب الاتصالات التي تمت بينه وبين انس نصر الدين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينتظم في معسكر مقفول قبل أربعة أيام من الديربي
.
.
كشف الكابتن هيثم الرشيد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أن فريق الكرة سيواصل تنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي للقمة بشكل يومي و ننتظر عودة سداسي الفريق بالمنتخب بعد الانتهاء من مواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا والانضمام للأحمر قبل موعد لقاء الهلال ".
وذكر الرشيد أن الجهاز الفني أمن أداء مباراتين وديتين لإتاحة الفرصة لجميع العناصر من أجل المشاركة والوقوف على مدى الجاهزية العامة لمواجهة القمة.
وأضاف هيثم ان المريخ سيدخل في معسكر مقفول بأحد فنادق الخرطوم قبل أربعة أيام من موعد مباراة الثالث والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر الجاري وذلك حتى يكون اللاعبون والجهاز الفني في كامل التركيز والراحة ووسط ضوابط مشددة من قبل القطاع الرياضي والطاقم الفني نسبة لأهمية المواجهة المرتقبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العشري: لا مفاوضات مع المريخ
.
.
نفي المدرب المصري الكبير طارق العشري المدير الفني الحالي لنادي وادي دجلة أي مفاوضات أو اتصالات مع مسئول أو حتى قطب من نادي المريخ لفتح خط مفاوضات تدريب للأحمر .. وكانت أنباء ترددت عن دخول المريخ في مفاوضات مع العشري وهو ما نفاه المدرب المصري.
*

----------

